# !! DC++ doubt, Urgent



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey guys,

One of my friends is in Mumbai (GKP) using genstar (local cable) cable internet.. I guess Genstar has its own HUB for DC++.

Is there any chance if i connect wid that friend thru DC++..well i know the speed would be very less due to Internet and not Intranet..!! But atleast by any chance can i connect thru him..



> *** Connecting to 172.*.*.*... (his IP)
> *** A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.



So what can be done..coz havent used DC++ ever..Just d/ld it today..and was trying it when he was online from there..??

Am i missing something with my settings...??

Regards,
Dipen


----------



## Ravirdv (Apr 30, 2007)

simple, just get its Internet IP as 172.*.*.* is its LAN ip.


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Didnt get u yaar..

What do u mean to say..?


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2007)

if u want to use dc++ or odc or rmdc and connect via the internet the server amchine will have to open an account on no-ip.org and then fill in the ip address of the host server and then u put in place of the ip u put whatever.no-ip.info


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 30, 2007)

Host Server == The hub i want to connect rite...??



> then u put in place of the ip u put whatever.no-ip.info



I put where...?? coz i have used my Ip in DC++ anywhere... 

I feel really dumb...can u pls describle it little...i guess am outta my mind these days...


----------



## iMav (Apr 30, 2007)

1. consider ur friend's comp to be the hub
2. u r trying to connect thru the internet

he will have to make an account on no-ip.org, and then create a host there say xyz.no-ip.info ... now tell him to configure it by putting his cureent ip while configuring the host on no-ip.org.... remmbr if he has an isp who givs a dynamic ip he will have to re-configure the hsot everytime he connects to the net

now in place of 172.*.*.* ie. his ip which u put in dc++ u will enter xyz.no-ip.info ... if everything is done correctly u shud be able to connect w/o hassles


----------



## Dipen01 (May 1, 2007)

Steps

1) Registered on no-ip.com
2) in Add a host - Host name,host type and in IP...gave the ip of the PC i want to connect..
3) No will ask him to register  and  you want me to do that same proc. there..??


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

dude ur getting it all wrong....

i will try to simplfy it further ...

registering on no-ip.org and making a host enables any machine from the internet to connect to it .... ek baar hi register karna hai

now in ur dc++ make a new favourite hub and in address put xyz.no-ip.info

itna complicated nahi hai yaar ... 

u want to connect to ur frenz pc ... he has the hub software runnning on his pc, u registered and entered his ip is fine now the name that u chose for eg: xyz.no-ip.infp ... u have to put xyz.no-ip.info in ur dc++ settings


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2007)

dc++ is a p2p software


----------



## Garbage (May 1, 2007)

I thought dc++ means "Developer C++"

lolz


----------



## Dipen01 (May 2, 2007)

@mav:-



> *** Connecting to dipen.no-ip.info...
> *** A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.


 
 1) Registered on no-ip.com
 2) in Add a host - Host name,host type and in IP...gave the ip of the PC i want to connect..
 3) Used dipen.no-ip.info while connecting...

 It isnt working...


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @mav:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok step 1 correct
step 2 almost correct
step 3 .... hmm lets trouble shoot ... ur friend ka pc jo ip use karta hai woh dalna, not his lan ip but the ip shown by no-ip.org at the top of the page ... do 1 thing tell ur friend to log into ur account on no-ip.org and then tell him to edit the ip info and tell him to enter the ip that no-ip.org shows at the top ... ek kaam kar ... my hub is mav3.no-ip.org .... add me on msn and tell me when u r online i will co-ordinate with u there


----------



## Dipen01 (May 2, 2007)

well yeah u might be right there...coz the IP shown by no-ip...is diff than the one shown by 'ipconfig'..will try this tonite...  else v'll try ur way 

btw i added u on yahoo..!! ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2007)

Dipen I have answered your question over at Techenclave forums as well.Anyways here's a recap. 

You'll need to have the same service provider & need to have your IP configured in the same sequential address like your friends one.Only then can you connect to it via Internet.

EG: If your friend's IP is,say, 192.168.23.45 & your's is 203.225.65.32 then both of you are miles apart.You'll need to set it in the same range i.e. 192.168.xx.xx the last ports can be filled by any 2 digit numbers but the first 2 should be in the common sequence.

Bottom line if his cable provider provides him Sify connection then even you need to have Sify as your ISP.Else your IP's won't match at all even if you manually try & change it.


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2007)

^^ allwyn ... no-ip.org takes care of the problem u r saying ... u dont need to have the same isp or cable operator if ur using no-ip.org  tried and tested


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2007)

DC++ wasnt working on eithersides yesterday....so will try it today 

Lets hope it works...

---------------------------------

Edit :- No yaar not working..!! same error


----------

